# Ruger Mini 14 (derived from M1 Carbine?)



## gjs238 (Jul 15, 2009)

Is the Ruger Mini 14 operating mechanism a derivation of the M1 Carbine?


----------



## DBII (Jul 15, 2009)

I think it came from the M-14. 

DBII


----------



## diddyriddick (Jul 15, 2009)

Mini 14 is based on the M 14 which, in turn, is based on the Garand action. So, yes is the answer.


----------



## gjs238 (Jul 15, 2009)

Looking at some online schematics of the M1 Carbine and Mini 14.
Both seem to have a stationary piston with the cylinder integral with the slide.

The M1 Garand and M14 both have a stationary cylinder and a moving piston.

???


----------



## timshatz (Jul 15, 2009)

I thought the M1 carbine used the short stroke piston.


----------



## Clay_Allison (Jul 15, 2009)

timshatz said:


> I thought the M1 carbine used the short stroke piston.


It did, the M-1 carbine is a very different action from the Garand/M-14/Mini-14 as it had an all-closed gas system with a gas piston. I've taken both apart to clean them and the M-14 and Mini-14 are nearly identical in action. Hence the name: Mini-14.


----------



## gjs238 (Jul 15, 2009)

Ok, guess I'm misreading the schematics.
I own a Garand and a Mini 14, and the gas/operating systems are different.
The Garand has a fixed cylinder and a moving piston/operating rod.
The Mini 14 has a fixed piston and a cylinder built into the operating rod.
I've never seen a M-14 apart, but guess from the previous posts that the operating system is like on the Mini 14.
I've also never seen a M1 Carbine apart either.


----------



## gjs238 (Jul 15, 2009)

Just watched a disassembly video of the M1 Carbine - looks just like my Mini 14.


----------



## Clay_Allison (Jul 15, 2009)

gjs238 said:


> Just watched a disassembly video of the M1 Carbine - looks just like my Mini 14.


Ok, I watched the video and there are similarities, but look at how different the disassembly procedure is. The return spring, trigger group are all different. Watch the disassembly video on the Mini-14 and you will see the differences right away.


----------



## gjs238 (Jul 15, 2009)

When I disassemble my Mini 14 and my Garand:
- The Garand has a long piston/operating rod sliding inside a stationary cylinder.
- The Mini 14 cylinder slides back forth and is integral to the slide/operating handle. The "piston" is a short stationary nub. 

On the videos, the M1 Carbine appears similar to my Mini 14 and the M-14 appears similar to my Garand.


----------



## Clay_Allison (Jul 16, 2009)

*



- The Mini 14 cylinder slides back forth and is integral to the slide/operating handle. The "piston" is a short stationary nub.

Click to expand...

*
The M-14 looks like this as well, I just watched the disassembly video for it as well. Except for removing a cap from the front of the gas tap, all of the disassembly steps are identical and the parts look the same as the Mini-14. Pop the trigger guard, pull out the trigger group, remove the action from the stock, take out the spring and guide rod (without it flying across the room like it did the first time I did it) pull off the bolt-handle/cylinder, clean. I prefer Break Free gun oil.


----------



## gjs238 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ah, ok.
So there are more differences between the M-14 and Garand than I thought.
Thanks!


----------



## Ivan1GFP (Jul 23, 2009)

The M14 differs from the M1 Garand mostly in its gas system, length of action and in what stops forward motion of the op-rod.

The Mini-14 superficially resembles the M14 in trigger group and receiver but has a gas system that doesn't resemble the M1 Carbine, M14, or M1 Garand. It probably resembles the M1 Carbine the most, but the big difference here is that the Carbine has a very short stroke piston and gas isn't intended to hit the op-rod. On the Mini-14, The op-rod acts as a gas cylinder or cup against which a gas spigot off the barrel operates.

Hope this helps.
- Ivan.


----------



## DBII (Jul 23, 2009)

Does anyone know if the new Tactical Mini 14 is any better than the old models?

DBII


----------



## DAVIDICUS (Jul 24, 2009)

All MIni-14's that have rolled off the production line since sometime last year or the turn of this year (not sure) have significantly heavier barrels and the general consensus is that they are more accurate. Ruger is now utilizing one diameter barrel for the 5.56, 6.8 and 7.62x39.


----------

